
CyberGhost owner buys PIA for $95.5m to create VPN giant. - KindOne
https://www.techradar.com/news/cyberghost-owner-buys-pia-for-dollar955m-to-create-vpn-giant
======
codezero
PIA has had a great reputation - this is immediately concerning to me. Does
anyone here have opinions on either side of CyberGhost?

I also know the PIA founder sometimes posts here - would love to get some
perspective on how this affects existing customers.

------
Trimbell
I love and use PIA myself, so I'm a little worried here... I don't really know
much about CyberGhost though

